# Parker Duck boat, first application.



## Froggy (Apr 5, 2010)

I am doing a new thread on this , I know some of you guys are using this paint or planning to use it. I will add future threads to my Mod down below.

Any how, first off, after sanding lightly ( my boat did not peel) I applied a self etching primer, before that I cleaned the Hull with some Autopart cleaner, let dry, primed. Used a tack cloth today to get all the dust particles off. I then used my Wagner Control HVLP sprayer. I had done some searches and found that some people could not use this tool, some did, some hated it. OK, the product data sheet from the paint clearly indicates it can be applied with a HVLP sprayer. I followed directions, there is a small cup with a hole included in the sprayer kit, you count how many seconds it takes to run out, 25 -40 seconds and you are good to go, very little thinner needed. the paint went on like a charm :mrgreen: applied a thin coat, will lightly send tomorrow and do the next coat. I never used a brush it worked great, here are some pictures some paint is still wet, I just checked the boat is now dead flat. I used 1/2 quart can so far.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

looks good so far....


----------



## dixie_boysles (Apr 5, 2010)

This is the paint I'm using. I'm gonna use the Bay Grey. U said its pretty flat, I "think" that's what I want. It'll be flat grey with black accents (handles, decals, and stuff) grey carpet and grey seats. I already have the carpet and seats. All I lack is the paint. I'm kinda sketchy on using that flat paint, or if I should go with a low gloss grey topside paint. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2010)

Jon's look best flat, thats just my opinion.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 6, 2010)

it's all personal preference about flat vs. glossy... I did my first boat with gloss and that sucker shined - and it's still shining 2 years later with someone else fishing out of it... 

If I were to repaint - I like the gloss look - but I don't hunt out of my boats either. If I were hunting, I would definitely go flat.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Apr 6, 2010)

Well mine is purely fishing, but I think I will go with a flat gray and flat black theme


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the gloss too. Flat on the inside gloss on the outside.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 6, 2010)

Gloss will show every dent and wave in your hull where flat tends to hide them, if that is of any importance.

My stuff is flat. I don't want to have to wax a boat any longer.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 6, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Gloss will show every dent and wave in your hull where flat tends to hide them, if that is of any importance.
> 
> My stuff is flat. I don't want to have to wax a boat any longer.



never waxed it on aluminum... hit it with soap and water, and it shined all by itself.. even after putting it in the "Mud" lake we fish


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used steelflex andit is glossy, so I really didnt have a choice. The rubberized appearance actually hid a lot of my defects.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 6, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Gloss will show every dent and wave in your hull where flat tends to hide them, if that is of any importance.
> ...



You didn't keep it long enough for it to start oxidizing. :lol:


----------



## yak_n_fish (Apr 9, 2010)

Froggy - your boat looks great. I'm glad you had better luck with the Wagner than I did. We are using the same materials (self-etching primer and parker's duck boat paint) but I think you have a different model Wagner than I did. Mine did not have the cup with the hole as you described. 
I plan to try and finish painting mine this weekend.
Thanks for posting!

Cheers,
yak_n_fish


----------



## Froggy (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear it did not work right for you, Its like a 1oz cup with handle, small hoe on bottom, you count how many seconds till empty, tells you if you need thinning, I just had to add about 5% thinner, 30 seconds good to go. Gave it a second coat Yesterday ( see my build) worked great.


----------



## sturdi87 (Apr 10, 2010)

I did basically the exact same thing as froggy, parkers duck boat paint in hunter green over self etching primer with a wagner control HVLP gun, and it worked great for me too. I highly recommend this paint.

The paint is pretty thin to begin with and didn't need much thinning, I just kinda eyeballed it with the thinner. 

I ended up putting a total of five coats on the exterior (I think, maybe 6) and 2 on the interior and I still have a 1/4 gallon left, it goes a long way, especially if you spray it.

and flat is definitely the way to go.


----------



## yak_n_fish (May 26, 2010)

Guys 
Just wanted to say Thank You for telling me about the Wagner Control HVLP gun. I took your recommendations and picked one up over the weekend. I applied a second coat of Parker's over my very poorly done first coat on the interior and it looks awesome. It covered a lot of the imperfections from the first attempt with the other much more inferior Wagner sprayer I used to have. It worked exactly as I wanted it to: fast, easy and a nice even coat. 
Will post some pictures in my thread when I finish.

Thanks again!

Cheers,
yak_n_fish


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 26, 2010)

thats whats worrying me now. I was going to get that $16 sprayer from Harborfreight (https://www.harborfreight.com/electric-paint-spray-gun-47274.html) but now im worried about it because I dont want it to do crappy. I just dont want to splurge on a 70 dollar sprayer and never use it again. tell me what you think guys


----------



## Froggy (May 26, 2010)

What I think? Why go stearage if you can get first class?, 70 bucks, you can use it for your deck, home, other projects, be surprised how much you use it, its like many other tools, when you need it, gotta have it.


----------



## yak_n_fish (May 26, 2010)

Froggy said:


> What I think? Why go stearage if you can get first class?, 70 bucks, you can use it for your deck, home, other projects, be surprised how much you use it, its like many other tools, when you need it, gotta have it.



'Zactly. That is what I told myself at the Home Depot when I was holding the Wagner and debating on whether to spend the $$. MUCH MUCH better than the previous iteration of Wagner that I had.


----------

